# Need an "indestructible" dog bed!



## Forkhorn (Dec 8, 2010)

What are you using for dog beds? My Bulldog sleeps in the garage at night, I try to keep some kind of bedding to get him up off the concrete floor. He destroys any kind of bed you put down. He has shredded blankets, pillow type beds, outdoor furniture cushions. I have an old lazy boy chair in there that he hasn't damaged at all. He will sit in it for a few minutes, but will not sleep up there for some reason. Can anyone recommend a tough cushioned bed that is "Bulldog Resistant"! 

Oh yeah, I don't want straw/hay all in my garage so that won't work.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 8, 2010)

Let him sleep on the cold floor for a few nights and he might quit tearing up his bedding.
Give him something to play with besides his bed.
I put a piece of carpet in my dog's house and some wheat straw.


----------



## rvick (Dec 11, 2010)

try a scout proof bed from duluth, best ive found


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Let him sleep on the cold floor for a few nights and he might quit tearing up his bedding.
> Give him something to play with besides his bed.
> I put a piece of carpet in my dog's house and some wheat straw.


My beagles shredded the carpet.


----------



## bobman (Dec 11, 2010)

Build him a dog house like these the floor is off the ground and insulated so you do not need any bedding

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=574199

if you want a set of plans PM me your email address they have to be attached to an email because they are jpeg files

they are free to anyone that wants them

Bob


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Nothing I have found in over 50 years of keeping Dogs is
indestructible !!!! 
Right now I have outdoor patio furniture chair cushions
in their crates...
Lasted about 3 days before they started pulling the polyester
insulation out.....Looks like snowballs, but very warm.....They are
anxious to get in their crates at night....
I also have 3 wool blankets I throw in on top of them on real cold
nights....


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 16, 2010)

If you ever find an indestructible dog bed...let me know.  Both of mine can tear anything apart including the 100% money back indestructible dog beds made of fire hoses.  I sent back my shreds, they sent me a check.


----------



## Fatz (Dec 16, 2010)

X2! Mine chew up everything!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 16, 2010)

I use to give mine blankets and pillows but after one nite they would have it tore up all over the place.....so now they just do the best they can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there such a thing? I`ve seen dogs that could tear up an anvil.


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 16, 2010)

ALLBEEF said:


> I use to give mine blankets and pillows but after one nite they would have it tore up all over the place.....so now they just do the best they can.



I'd rather have my dogs sleeping on the plastic pans in their crates (in our house) than have to rush them to the Vet for emergency bowel obstruction surgery caused by tearing up beds.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 16, 2010)

Get a kennel, put his bed in there --kennel him up for four or five nights until he gets the idea.

Also, tearing stuff up is usually a sign of boredom.  Get him some toys to play with -- and there are some darn near indestructible toys.  The knotted ropes in particular.

I don't know of any bedding material that a motivated dog couldn't chew up.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Is there such a thing? I`ve seen dogs that could tear up an anvil.





with a marshmellow


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 17, 2010)

Try a Marston mat.They came out in WW2.


----------



## Money man (Dec 17, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Get a kennel, put his bed in there --kennel him up for four or five nights until he gets the idea.
> 
> Also, tearing stuff up is usually a sign of boredom.  Get him some toys to play with -- and there are some darn near indestructible toys.  The knotted ropes in particular.
> 
> I don't know of any bedding material that a motivated dog couldn't chew up.



Agreed, as the dog Whisper says....exercise, discipline, affection....in that order.

Seriously, I know you are asking about beds but my question would be what kind of exercise is it getting before bed and what kind of chew toys are available to it?

No need to respond, just something to consider.


----------



## Prorain (Dec 18, 2010)

Get him 55 gallon plastic drum cut hole in bottom and put cedar chips in it make sure you leave a lip so it will keep cedar chips in.
I think you can see the drum in the background and you may have to lower hole or whatever but have a couple of 2x8's with the curve of the drum cut out and screwed to the drum and you have a nice warm house.Thanks Heath


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 20, 2010)

Money man said:


> Agreed, as the dog Whisper says....exercise, discipline, affection....in that order.
> 
> Seriously, I know you are asking about beds but my question would be what kind of exercise is it getting before bed and what kind of chew toys are available to it?
> 
> No need to respond, just something to consider.



I can safely say our two get plenty of exercise, have several things for them to chew on, but they will both tear up a bed in a heartbeat.  It's not always the dog being "bored."  Some just like tearing up beds.  Ours don't chew nor tear up anything else in the house.


----------



## blackdogs (Dec 22, 2010)

http://kuranda.com/
Kuranda dog beds, two labs have yet been able to tear it up.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 23, 2010)

Prorain said:


> Get him 55 gallon plastic drum cut hole in bottom and put cedar chips in it make sure you leave a lip so it will keep cedar chips in.
> I think you can see the drum in the background and you may have to lower hole or whatever but have a couple of 2x8's with the curve of the drum cut out and screwed to the drum and you have a nice warm house.Thanks Heath



The plywood on the right........John Wick?


----------



## Forkhorn (Dec 24, 2010)

Money man said:


> Agreed, as the dog Whisper says....exercise, discipline, affection....in that order.
> 
> Seriously, I know you are asking about beds but my question would be what kind of exercise is it getting before bed and what kind of chew toys are available to it?
> 
> No need to respond, just something to consider.



Exercise - This boy gets plenty. I take him out early every day and work him with a flirt pole until he drops. Gets a good walk during the day, tug of war anytime someone checks on him... and gets at least a 2 mile run (depends if I feel like going any further) every night before lights out. He has jute tugs, rope knots, Kong balls, trailer tires, smoked deer bones. 

You are correct that in a lot of cases the dog is bored, frustrated, or under exercised. This boy just LOVES to shred whatever he sleeps on, more of a nuisance than a real problem. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Money man (Dec 24, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> I can safely say our two get plenty of exercise, have several things for them to chew on, but they will both tear up a bed in a heartbeat.  It's not always the dog being "bored."  Some just like tearing up beds.  Ours don't chew nor tear up anything else in the house.





Forkhorn said:


> Exercise - This boy gets plenty. I take him out early every day and work him with a flirt pole until he drops. Gets a good walk during the day, tug of war anytime someone checks on him... and gets at least a 2 mile run (depends if I feel like going any further) every night before lights out. He has jute tugs, rope knots, Kong balls, trailer tires, smoked deer bones.
> 
> You are correct that in a lot of cases the dog is bored, frustrated, or under exercised. This boy just LOVES to shred whatever he sleeps on, more of a nuisance than a real problem. But thanks for your input.



As I stated, it was a question for consideration not necessarily the solution. Sounds as if what you really need  is what has already been described by Prorain, a containment system for shredded bedding. 

Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 24, 2010)

railroad iron?


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw a VERY heavy cordura bed at Sam's in Hiram, today. I honestly think that it will hold up to about anything that a dog could dish out. I almost wondered if it was too tough and the dog might not lay on it.


----------

